# the plan



## dozer42 (May 3, 2006)

i am planing on putting my plants od sometime this week. i would kind of like to explain what i am planning on doing and then take any suggestions that the experts may have.  i have grown od before a few years ago but never to the degree i plan on this year.

my plants are 2 months old and a foot and a half tall. i am going to did a 3' X 3' hole replacing half of the soil with FF soil then with the other half of dug up soil i am going to add:

earthworm castings
bat guano
lime 
perlite

dose anyone have any other ingredents that they have added and had good luck with? 

what about keeping pests (deer, rabits ect.) away from my plants? i have used bar soap in the past with good results. 

should i protect my plants with some type of bug spray right away? if so what has worked for you in the past. i am growing in the midwest so i have midwest bugs to worry about. (aphids, thc worms, snails, catapillers)

just wanted to get one last post in before i put them od and have one of those, i wish i could have moments. any other information any one would like to share about my up coming planting please share. i am like a spunge right now.


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2006)

hi dozer..best o' luck OD.
  I suggest, if possible without giving up your stealth, to protect them with chicken wire/poultry fenceing. At least untill they are well established. I've found that a lota' critters 'seek and destroy' that young, green, tender vegetation. At point of transplant, they are prone to total destruction. If a critter comes along and takes a bite now, most likelt it will uproot and kill it.  Once established, however, I've had them eaten  off a few inches above the ground, and often still survive and produce something.  
   Though I have used "smelly girl soap"  as  a deterant, I have had them become _accustomed_ to aromatic deterants, renderring them less effective. A ploy that I like when this happens, is to tie monifilant(sp) fishing line between trees/bushes. Not to be used as a fence per say, but afix it so that when they bump into it here<---, it rustles a bush/causes movement over there--->. This seems most effective in close, tight areas.
   Dog crap, human feces/odors, and commercial products like "Deer Away" or Liquid Fence" are pretty good too.


----------

